# 8v oil change.



## bay window magic (Aug 15, 2009)

Does a 8v 83 gti have a dip stick? I can't find it...Neither can my dad or grandpa and none of us are blind...







Does it exist or am i actually blind? 
Thanks


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: 8v oil change. (bay window magic)*

you are blind.


----------



## bay window magic (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 8v oil change. (blacksmoke194)*

thanks for the help


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

*Re: 8v oil change. (bay window magic)*

Yes, it has a dipstick. It's too old to _not _have one.








IIRC (it's been a while - sorry), it's just to the right (as you're looking at it - car's left) of the distributor.
And, on an '83, not all that obvious, as it lacks the bright-colored 'funnel' that later models got.


----------



## bay window magic (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: 8v oil change. (cuppie)*

ok thanks for the help! I just felt really stupid when i couldnt find it...and this is my first 8v


----------

